# Wall crack and basement moving??



## brianf1977 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello, I wish my first post here wasn't something I was so worried about. Short version of the story I inherited my parents house and after looking at things and talking to them I am concerned. The upstairs wall has a floor to ceiling crack that has increased in size over the years and outside the house the block has shifted up and is visibly no longer in line with the porch. From what I can tell there are no cracks in the main floor wall but it might just be hidden at this point. I am not sure who I can get to come look at what I have to deal with and what it will cost me. I appreciate any help thanks. 

also if it makes a difference the walls are lath and plaster not drywall.

(sorry for the unattractive walls)


----------



## nealtw (Sep 15, 2016)

We are not seeing a problem worth worrying about


----------



## brianf1977 (Sep 15, 2016)

nealtw said:


> We are not seeing a problem worth worrying about



Really? Ok then, thanks


----------



## nealtw (Sep 15, 2016)

brianf1977 said:


> Really? Ok then, thanks



Paint peeling on the foundation is normal because moisture will wick up from the ground and the sun will pull it out and if the paint is in the way the paint will loose.

Just dig the loose out of that crack and if the plaster is all solidly stuck to the wall just fill it with joint compound.


----------



## brianf1977 (Sep 16, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Paint peeling on the foundation is normal because moisture will wick up from the ground and the sun will pull it out and if the paint is in the way the paint will loose.
> 
> Just dig the loose out of that crack and if the plaster is all solidly stuck to the wall just fill it with joint compound.



I was concerned since it wasn't just the paint peeling, it was the mortar coming out as well and the cinder blocks on the porch no longer are in line with the ones on the house I figured it was moving.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 16, 2016)

brianf1977 said:


> I was concerned since it wasn't just the paint peeling, it was the mortar coming out as well and the cinder blocks on the porch no longer are in line with the ones on the house I figured it was moving.



The porch was added later.


----------

